# Pic of newly refurbed wheels



## SVStu (Dec 11, 2006)

Hi there some pics of my newly refurbed comps. Bets on how long before I kerb one :evil: Hope you like em.


----------



## Scotty225 (Feb 7, 2008)

Nice pics. I thought about doing mine a little darker as I have silver too.


----------



## PissTT (Apr 7, 2006)

That lokos great !!!!


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Very nice are your center caps missing :?:


----------



## SVStu (Dec 11, 2006)

Caps not missing but they do look missing when in shade.

They're slightly darker than the wheels, something I keep meaning to go back and discuss with refurb place but have not got around too yet.


----------



## M9fdb (Mar 30, 2006)

comps look their best when they are polished imo - i have a set in my gargage waiting to be sent off when i get some spare time and dosh


----------



## Wondermikie (Apr 14, 2006)

Did you get them done in Garforth? What finish is that?

Cheers!


----------



## SVStu (Dec 11, 2006)

Yes it was Garforth, just down from the supermarket. Ignore sat nav it takes you around the back so you can see the place thro a fence. Oh and a bit late but Smoked Chrome.

I have some shinny ones for the summer too


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

SVStu said:


> Yes it was Garforth, just down from the supermarket. Ignore sat nav it takes you around the back so you can see the place thro a fence. Oh and a bit late but Smoked Chrome.
> 
> I have some shinny ones for the summer too


Think he might have had them done by now mate :lol:


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Sorry, but not for me. I dont like even polished Comps.
Hoggy.


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Hoggy said:


> Hi, Sorry, but not for me. I dont like even polished Comps.
> Hoggy.


  How can you not like comps


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

YELLOW_TT said:


> Hoggy said:
> 
> 
> > Hi, Sorry, but not for me. I dont like even polished Comps.
> ...


 Hi, No never liked Comps, chose 6 spokes when I had mine new. Went to OEM RS4s after a couple of years. Still think they look best on Mk1. QS wheels come 2nd.
Hoggy.


----------



## crapgolf (Jul 12, 2009)

I think the grill needs to match to set them off? :-| 
rich


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

SVStu said:


> Yes it was Garforth, just down from the supermarket. Ignore sat nav it takes you around the back so you can see the place thro a fence. Oh and a bit late but Smoked Chrome.
> 
> I have some shinny ones for the summer too


Stu have you been in a coma for like 18 months or something! :wink: Whats with the year & a half late reply :lol:


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

I love random post regeneration  I like them in that colour, someone round the corner from me has them in black on a Denim blue TTR and they look great, my mate had polished ones on a VR6 Vento and that looked sweet.

If they did them in 19s I would be all over them like a rash ;-)

Charlie


----------



## uzzieman (Dec 14, 2009)

Look really nice! I love the colour, just had my wheels done in the same colour. Couldn't decide what I wanted but thought would look good against my Denim Blue.

My centre caps came out crap though, they said they don't really do them but would spray over them for me. Two look perfect and two look crap, so need to find some decals or something for them!


----------



## keithsto (Jun 8, 2007)

Just looked up the place in Garforth on the net. £80 per wheel for touch up incl removing refitting and balancing wheels.

Looks a good place. Anyone else recommend them?

Ta.


----------



## wallstreet (Oct 19, 2009)

Charlie said:


> I love random post regeneration  I like them in that colour, someone round the corner from me has them in black on a Denim blue TTR and they look great, my mate had polished ones on a VR6 Vento and that looked sweet.
> 
> If they did them in 19s I would be all over them like a rash ;-)
> 
> Charlie


Hmm I remember seeing you in that car testing it loudly in some shopping area underground parking lot and the hawai-5-0 following shortly behind!!! What a night to remember...anyway, hmm not so bad... shiney shiney...


----------



## daveboy (Apr 25, 2009)

was thinking about getting my wheels done aswell at the wheel specialist in east kilbride anyone got them done there or is there anywhere else i should consider


----------

